# Simple design



## robert flynt (Aug 3, 2016)

Made a few simple bird and trout knives and a small skinner. Three have camel bone handle scales and one has Asian water buffalo. Two of the blades are made from stainless san mai steel.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 3, 2016)

Very nice...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 3, 2016)

I am partial to the water buffalo, but all look great! Also like the sheath in the background

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 3, 2016)

All good looking Robert! That first camel bone is my favorite

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 3, 2016)

My favorite is #3. All are exceptional though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 3, 2016)

All beautiful... I'm torn between the first and fourth however.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 4, 2016)

Robert.....these are so you...always making the craft look elegant and simple, and yet we know that the talent needed to do this is tremendously misunderstood, and often overlooked. With you it is expressed like a sun rise on a Spring day...refreshing and exciting to see. I love all of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice Robert! Theres not a bad one in the bunch. I was going to call my favorite but keep changing my mind lol. I think the last one looks the most like "Classic Flynt" si I have to go with that one. Amazing work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2016)

I love them all but my favorite are the two works of Flynt art that I own. I still can't believe they're mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 4, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> My favorite is #3. All are exceptional though.


Water buffalo scales take a high polish and is easy to work but it stinks like like burning hair if it get to hot.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 4, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Robert.....these are so you...always making the craft look elegant and simple, and yet we know that the talent needed to do this is tremendously misunderstood, and often overlooked. With you it is expressed like a sun rise on a Spring day...refreshing and exciting to see. I love all of them.


I do love making them!!


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 4, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice Robert! Theres not a bad one in the bunch. I was going to call my favorite but keep changing my mind lol. I think the last one looks the most like "Classic Flynt" si I have to go with that one. Amazing work.


It is a nice little skinner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 4, 2016)

Second one down just trips my trigger. 

You need some Jamaican Dogwood... is my Jedi mind trick working,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 6, 2016)

Your trying to pull a Mike on me but I have to resist because I'm wood poor.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 6, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Your trying to pull a Mike on me but I have to resist because I'm wood poor.



I would be poor if I didn't have so much wood. But since I have too much wood I am poor. If wood would be money and the word _cash _became _wood_, I would wood out for wood and we ain't even touched on _honey _for _money_, honey.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I would be poor if I didn't have so much wood. But since I have too much wood I am poor. If wood would be money and the word _cash _became _wood_, I would wood out for wood and we ain't even touched on _honey _for _money_, honey.


How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood!



A woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2016)

I like em all...but that last one gets me. I like the wide blades. And that one makes me keep coming back to it....
Nice work on all of em.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JohnF (Aug 6, 2016)

Money doesn't grow on trees, but it sure does grow in them. And it takes a lot of hard work to get it out of there. An old friend from Peterson told me that many times...

Robert, those knives all make me drool. Absolutely gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

